# Do you accept credit cards?



## Breanna (Nov 8, 2009)

I've never run into someone who asked until just last week. A bride asked if she could pay for $170 work of engagement prints with a credit card. We have a good repitoir so I told her that if she wanted to pay by CC I could accept a Paypal payment. (PS- she has paid for everything else thus far with a check)

I know that moving forward I should probably set something up that is more official, but was curious as to what everyone else did. I've used a CC (debit) to pay for portrait prints before, but it was a high end photographer who averages $1000+ per client. That's not me. Yet.


----------



## Eco (Nov 9, 2009)

You are looking at $20-$40 a month in fees in order to accept credit cards.  I've used a service through Quickbooks and now an I-Phone app of all things to accept them. 

Shop for:

1.  Monthly program cost.
2.  Per transaction fee.
3.  % for each type of card (MC/Visa, Discover and Amex)

Stay away from the terminals that require a cell phone plan unless you are doing $$,$$$ a month in transactions.


----------



## SpeedTrap (Nov 9, 2009)

I have Pay Pal integrated with my ordering system to accept credit cards.  When an order is placed online they can pay with a credit card without a pay pal account.
That is what has worked for me so far.  I looked into POS system but it required;
-$600 POS terminal
-Phone Line (I only use BlackBerrys)
-a monthly fee
-and a % of each sale

In the end it just did not seem worth it.
Beside, I do not have to worry about all the admin, now, just track what each trasaction cost me and when it is worth it to swich to a POS Sytem, I will.


----------



## smn_xps (Nov 13, 2009)

I used to have an online store that was a hobby business but what i did is i went to a friend who has a retail store nearby and asked him to run my charges for me. we had a deal where i would bring the CC info into his store and he would run the charge. at the end of the month he would total up my charges, subtract $2 per charge for his service and subtract the transaction charges from his POS account. most months his fees from me covered his service charge and I got to take CCs without the hassle of setting up my own POS. 

might work for you if you know someone with a retail store.

jerry


----------



## Christie Photo (Nov 13, 2009)

I accept Visa, MC, Discover and Am Ex.

People pay for anything with cards from passports sessions ($20) to weddings (thousands).  It's not so much the amount of the sale.  Some folks (like me) never carry cash and others like the convenience.

-Pete


----------



## manaheim (Nov 13, 2009)

smn_xps said:


> I used to have an online store that was a hobby business but what i did is i went to a friend who has a retail store nearby and asked him to run my charges for me. we had a deal where i would bring the CC info into his store and he would run the charge. at the end of the month he would total up my charges, subtract $2 per charge for his service and subtract the transaction charges from his POS account. most months his fees from me covered his service charge and I got to take CCs without the hassle of setting up my own POS.
> 
> might work for you if you know someone with a retail store.
> 
> jerry


 
FYI, this is usually against the rules of the processor, so most people would be inclined to not do this.

I once had a processor for my business that cost about $100 a year to maintain plus the various fees associated with each purchase.  Really quite cheap compared to most.  They don't appear to be in business anymore however.


----------



## DScience (Nov 13, 2009)

manaheim said:


> FYI, this is usually against the rules of the processor, so most people would be inclined to not do this.
> 
> I once had a processor for my business that cost about $100 a year to maintain plus the various fees associated with each purchase.  Really quite cheap compared to most.  They don't appear to be in business anymore however.



Just can't leave can ya!! :hug::


----------



## manaheim (Nov 13, 2009)

Slow day at work... bored.


----------



## Christie Photo (Nov 13, 2009)

smn_xps said:


> ...i went to a friend who has a retail store nearby and asked him to run my charges for me.



Yeah...  not a good plan.  And...  when the purchases show up on the clients' billing, the merchant who processed the card will be listed.

-Pete


----------



## NateWagner (Nov 13, 2009)

Yeah, as of yet I take credit cards in the form of Paypal. (I'm thinking of setting up with Google Checkout as well). If they want to I can do the charge while they are there, and its really quite cheap, 35 cents plus 2.5 percent of the overall bill. It would be nice to have a POS etc. but unless you do a lot of business, and have your own location I don't really see the value.


----------



## Eco (Nov 13, 2009)

He also runs the risk of charge backs, the risk of MC/Visa and the others shutting him down for violating their TOS's......not to mention an accounting nightmare.


----------



## Christie Photo (Nov 13, 2009)

Eco said:


> He also runs the risk of charge backs, the risk of MC/Visa and the others shutting him down for violating their TOS's......not to mention an accounting nightmare.




ALL so true.

And (I'm not at all sure about this), but I suspect its illegal as hell!

-Pete


----------



## smn_xps (Nov 20, 2009)

Christie Photo said:


> Eco said:
> 
> 
> > He also runs the risk of charge backs, the risk of MC/Visa and the others shutting him down for violating their TOS's......not to mention an accounting nightmare.
> ...



perhaps i should feel fortunate that I did not have any problems, no customer ever complained or charged back. 

cheers
jerry


----------



## jubb (Nov 24, 2009)

I've been thinking about the google checkout and Paypal to make it easier for my clients to pay.  Do clients mind using these?  I think the fee is like 3% right.


----------



## JimPowellPhotography (Nov 28, 2009)

Just one thing I thought I'd mention about PayPal.  The idea of PayPal is quite convenient.  It's easier and cheaper than getting your own cc machine, but I'd personally try to look into alternatives.  I don't know about that google check out thing... maybe that's a good alternative?

The problem I have with paypal is... if everything runs smoothly with your customers they're fine, but if you have a problem, don't expect them to help you.  I've come across very few companies with customer support as bad as PayPal.  In fact not only were they not helpful, but everyone I spoke with there were just cruel, mean people.  They literally tried to steal $500 bucks from me. Brief description of the situation... I ordered a product, paid through paypal, but they never sent the payment to the person I ordered the product from because they froze that person's account due to the account being hacked.  But instead of refunding me the money, they kept it. (i got it back by disputing with my cc company, but they certainly tried to just keep it).

When I discussed my missing money with them, I was told quite literally "we don't care" by quite a few people.  Typically I can blow that type of behavior off as someone having a bad day, and i just hang up and talk to someone else at the company who might be more helpful, but one person after another there told me they couldn't care less about my problem, or my missing money.

It was quite shocking and I've refused to use their services since then.  Save yourself the headache and try to find another company who offers this service.  I know there are a few others out there.

-Jim
New York Photographer Jim Powell - www.jimpowellphoto.com


----------



## Actor (Nov 29, 2009)

Christie Photo said:


> Some folks (like me) never carry cash and others like the convenience.


I always carry some cash (i.e., currency) with me just in case.  I don't trust the plastic.  I have had more than one experience where the purchase was not approved through no fault of mine.  In one incident the merchant called the cops who threatened to arrest me for petit theft unless I came up with the cash.

I've only ran into two situations where the merchant would not accept currency.  And in all my life I've only found one vending machine that took plastic.

I don't see how plastic is convenient.  The extra bookkeeping involved is a PITA.


----------



## Shockey (Dec 3, 2009)

I only shoot weddings, but do not take credit cards. Never been a problem.


----------



## Christie Photo (Dec 3, 2009)

Actor said:


> I've only ran into two situations where the merchant would not accept currency.



In the US, when currency is refused, your debt is considered paid.




Actor said:


> I don't see how plastic is convenient.  The extra bookkeeping involved is a PITA.



What bookkeeping?  A single statement each month as opposed to scores of receipts for cash...  and a place to store and keep track of?

-Pete


----------



## William Petruzzo (Dec 3, 2009)

I accept credit cards using my iPhone. The plan I have through Authorize.net is a great rate. It cost me $25 a month plus 1-4% on each transaction, but it's already way more than paid for itself.

Check out: iPhone / iPod touch apps - innerfence

If you go with their service, even if you don't use an iPhone, it's still a good rate and they'll give you a $50 iTunes gift card.


----------



## jeffgdp (Dec 7, 2009)

I would definately accept credit and debit cards, either way you get your money because the CC company or Bank will pay you even if the customer is unable to pay his CC bill right? They get the money from him/her. 

Other than that it's just nice for the customer to have this as a payment option.


----------

